# "Crack on a Plate"...Any recipe help?



## benjaminochs (Jan 24, 2010)

For Christmas this year, my aunt brought a little snack she called "Crack on a Plate". I believe it only had four ingredients: crackers, butter, milk, and white chocolate chips. She said it was incredibly easy to make, possibly making a sauce thing with the milk and butter, dipping the crackers in that sauce, baking the crackers, and then placing the chocolate chips on top while the crackers are still hot. This creates a sweet yet slightly salty cracker treat great with the chocolate chips melted on top to create a hardened "icing" of sorts.

Does this ring a bell to anyone? I'd love to make these for myself but I would like to use a real recipe and not just wing it with my memory.
I'd ask my aunt myself but I only see her on the holidays.


----------



## ella/TO (Jan 24, 2010)

may I suggest that you telephone Auntie.....she'd love to hear from you I'm sure....especially if you want one of her recipes!


----------



## jabbur (Jan 24, 2010)

This sounds similar to what you described.  Not sure if it is or not but you could try it and see if it tastes the same.
http://www.dottysdiner.com/crackerbar.html


----------



## Constance (Jan 24, 2010)

It seems to me that I've seen Paula Deen do something like that.


----------



## Silversage (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm with Ella on this.  Your aunt would probably be thrilled to hear from you, and would be delighted that you liked her treat so much that you want the recipe.

Take it from one who knows - the older we get, the greater we appreciate those surprise phone calls.


----------



## benjaminochs (Jan 24, 2010)

jabbur said:


> This sounds similar to what you described.  Not sure if it is or not but you could try it and see if it tastes the same.




Yes!! That's it!
Thank you so much


----------

